# So i soiled myself



## plantnoob (4 Dec 2014)

Well yesterday i got a bee in my bonnet and thought sod waiting for ebay , went to b and q and got a bag of verve aquatic compost . Drained the tank down took out the sand , in with the soil and capped with about 2 cm of sand . Timer plug for lights is here too. Hoping to be able to order plants some time next week .


----------



## plantnoob (4 Dec 2014)

so the soil has been in 24 hours now . water was crystal clear when i filled the tank , but now has a very slight haziness to it , along with quite a surface film . also im seeing the odd little bubbld here and there pop up out of the substrate . small bubbles say 2 to 3 mm .  hopefully this is the bit where somebody experienced with soil tanks comes along and says this is quite normal and will as the soil mineralises subside with waterchanges


----------



## sanj (5 Dec 2014)

It does, this is just the initial period, give it time. I have used pond soil in some of my breeding tanks capped with 2-3mm gravel.


----------



## Edvet (5 Dec 2014)

2-3 mm?, brave!
I still wanna setup a crypt tank with just peat: chuck it in water and let it stand till clear.


----------



## plantnoob (5 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> 2-3 mm?, brave!
> I still wanna setup a crypt tank with just peat: chuck it in water and let it stand till clear.


oops , typo . meant cm


----------



## plantnoob (5 Dec 2014)

sanj said:


> It does, this is just the initial period, give it time. I have used pond soil in some of my breeding tanks capped with 2-3mm gravel.


tjanks , i figured it would probably be the case . plants should be orded thursday , lots of em too . will prob do 50% watwrchange every other day in the mean time , then once planted test daily a d waterchange as appropriate until things settle down


----------



## plantnoob (12 Dec 2014)

so plants coming tomorrow . the new soil is still putting a slight haze in the water , so its big water change this evening  . got some purigen coming with the plants too which should help watef clarity whilst things with the soil settle .


----------



## Lindy (13 Dec 2014)

I did a capped pond soil substrate a week ago and still got a bit of a haze. I have floss and purigen running so wondering if it is a bacterial bloom?


----------



## plantnoob (14 Dec 2014)

i think its just part of the soil mineralising to be fair. my water actually went slightly yellow at 1st .my soil has been in about 10 days now and had a few water changes in that time . lqst water hange was friday , planted it last night and water seems clear now . still going to add the purigen when i nesxt do a water change though .


----------

